# Webmin/Virtualmin and nginx working?



## spork (Mar 27, 2019)

I need to move some stuff around from an old hosting platform (DTC, don't ask) to something that's at least being maintained. Ideally I'd love to find something that can just deal with the web side of things, but that seems to be a bit too niche.

After much googling, it looks like webmin/virtualmin somewhat support FreeBSD and are sometimes recommended here.  I had no trouble installing this, but after adding the nginx module (https://www.virtualmin.com/documentation/web/nginx), I'm finding it doesn't seem to work. I have more details if anyone has experience with this, but basically what I'm seeing is that the webmin module does load, I am able to set all the paths to startup/shutdown scripts, config files, etc. and that all works. Even the start/stop service button in webmin's nginx panel works.  But nginx is missing from virtualmin completely and is missing from webmin's dashboard list of running services. 

Any thoughts?  Anyone have the same setup working on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2019)

spork said:


> Ideally I'd love to find something that can just deal with the web side of things, but that seems to be a bit too niche.


cPanel, Plesk and DirectAdmin are popular choices. I've used the latter in the past for a client and it supported FreeBSD rather well.



spork said:


> it looks like webmin/virtualmin somewhat support FreeBSD and are sometimes recommended here.


To be honest I've never been a fan of these. FreeBSD really isn't that hard to maintain from the command line.


----------



## spork (Mar 31, 2019)

Can't comment on Plesk, but cPanel is quite the steaming pile. An amazing yet depressing feat of near complete market dominance with a really subpar product.

I was poking around some more and found "Froxlor".  There's even a port.  It's a bit rough, but it's also not much more than a database-backed configuration generator for a handful of packages.  It's pretty OS-agnostic in that 90% of what it does is to spit out apache/nginx/php-fpm/dovecot/postfix configs.  So far so good.

I'm not a fan either, but most people I know don't even know what a command line is. A friendly UI is just a requirement for some things, and finding one for hosting that doesn't require Linux is hard.


----------

